# Unroot and go back to stock from ICS rom



## robreefer

My friend has been trying out some ICS Rom's on his phone, and has been having nothing but issues with it. He has the 4g T'moblie version. He has asked me for my help in unrooting, and making his phone OEM. I've been looking over on XDA, and here for some info, but haven't come across any yet.

We upgraded his firmware up to the latest ICS compatible one. Do we have to downgrade his firmware to re install the stock Rom?

Also I'm having trouble finding the stock unrooted, unlocked Rom it self. Does any one have any idea where I can find it?

As always, thanks for any input!

EDIT: Found it here...http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1192300

On a side note, Is there any ICS Rom's that are running near flawless that I can recommend he try before reverting it back to stock? I'm a little spoiled having the Gnex myself. All our ICS Rom's run near flawless cause it's stock.


----------



## markpbt

I have tried various ROM and find the InsertCoin to be stable and for what I do flawless. I am new to this but I believe if you use RUU ROM and you can get stock versions of this then your friend will go back to stock. I have done this myself and number of time and still root as I find that I cannot get the latest version of ROM as quick as I would like. Hope this helps


----------



## Nucleotide

Virtuous Inquisition, Android Revolution HD, IncertCoin - I've used them all and they are very stable. I've used each of them as daily drivers for months. Currently on Virtuous Inquisition and loving it.


----------

